# Bearded dragon and maggots



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

As above, I have a tub of uncoloured maggots left over from fishing and my newt eats them but was wondering if a bearded dragon can as they are practically the same as waxworms.
Cheers guy's


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

i dont think they would be the most nutritious of foods but im sure he would like them my chinese water dragon loves any foods that even slightly resemble worms his favorite worm like food is green grapes cut into thin worm like pieces, i cant see why you couldnt feed him maggots but i wouldnt use them as a main diet maybe just a few as treats


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Maggots used for fishing are a definate no. They are kept in horrid conditions and are often fed rotting flesh. 

Maggots in general as feeders often cause debate. To be honest until research is done on nutritional values etc it is something i wouldnt use.


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Maggots used for fishing are a definate no. They are kept in horrid conditions and are often fed rotting flesh.
> 
> Maggots in general as feeders often cause debate. To be honest until research is done on nutritional values etc it is something i wouldnt use.


I'm not doubting you at all but do you have proof they're fed rotting flesh?


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

i think he is right i have seen how maggots are farmed and basically if you stick a big piece of old ransid meat outside and leave it a few days thats were you get your maggots. i couldnt see this harming your dragon tho if you fed them to it, im sure they eat alot of things in the wild that have been eating all sorts of horrible things, but as i did say the nutritional value of them will be pointless


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

henney2280 said:


> i think he is right i have seen how maggots are farmed and basically if you stick a big piece of old ransid meat outside and leave it a few days thats were you get your maggots. i couldnt see this harming your dragon tho if you fed them to it, im sure they eat alot of things in the wild that have been eating all sorts of horrible things, but as i did say the nutritional value of them will be pointless


They're mainly fat so would be fed as a treat.
Earthworms are very nutritious also, my bearded dragon love's these!


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

If you wanting a very nutrient rich food to offer your beardie - Get hold of some baby GALS - Ive not used them myself yet as find it hard to get hold of them but the shells are extrememly rich in calcium.


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> If you wanting a very nutrient rich food to offer your beardie - Get hold of some baby GALS - Ive not used them myself yet as find it hard to get hold of them but the shells are extrememly rich in calcium.


I'll take a look now mate


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

Maggots are fed on rotting meat but that makes no difference to anything as fishing maggots are cleaned for a few days before shipping. Don't believe the whole "you are what you eat" nonsense. Maggots are almost 100% pure protein. Rather unbalanced to use a food every day. I don't know where you get your idea they contain a lot of fat, this is untrue. I have fed my bearded dragons as well as many other animals I have with maggot but the problem I have found with bearded dragons is the maggots pass through their gut undigested. This can be solved by puncturing each maggot with a snip of a sharp scissors. All my mantis get maggots far more than anything else. They love them and contain a lot of fluid so I know they are getting enough water


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

jetski said:


> Maggots are fed on rotting meat but that makes no difference to anything as fishing maggots are cleaned for a few days before shipping. Don't believe the whole "you are what you eat" nonsense. Maggots are almost 100% pure protein. Rather unbalanced to use a food every day. I don't know where you get your idea they contain a lot of fat, this is untrue. I have fed my bearded dragons as well as many other animals I have with maggot but the problem I have found with bearded dragons is the maggots pass through their gut undigested. This can be solved by puncturing each maggot with a snip of a sharp scissors. All my mantis get maggots far more than anything else. They love them and contain a lot of fluid so I know they are getting enough water


Thankyou very much for that, I shall be buying some tomorrow


----------

